# 57 Schwinn something or another...



## Corsair13 (Aug 8, 2020)

greetings,
I have a October 57 made Schwinn, trying to figure out what it once was. Non original front fork obviosly, but feather guard and white S7s, was red originaly, and has a Mattatuck bracke lever






...57 Catalog guess would be Hornet maybe, but a blue crash rail seat doesnt fir either...I have no idea about 58 because there us no catalog. Any ideas?


----------



## Corsair13 (Aug 8, 2020)

My guess is a 70s rebuild


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 8, 2020)

I've seen that guard on Spitfires.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2020)

With that chain guard and underlying red color it was either a Hornet or a Spitfire. That color was also used on the Flying Star. Looks like the stem and fork have been changed out. What's weird is the bike has a built in stand and all three I mentioned about had bolt on stands. So.............. lets take a few more guesses.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 10, 2020)

I think I see a rear brake mount so a Tiger or Vette?


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 10, 2020)

I have a '58 Starlet with coaster brake which has the rear fender bracket designed for a rear caliper brake. Don't know if you can determine the model by the fender bracket. Or did Schwinn change bracket designs year to year, model to model?


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 10, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> I have a '58 Starlet with coaster brake which has the rear fender bracket designed for a rear caliper brake. Don't know if you can determine the model by the fender bracket. Or did Schwinn change bracket designs year to year, model to model?




I agree that anything is possible. Another possibility is who ever pulled the frame and assembled it wasn’t paying attention to that particular detail.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> I think I see a rear brake mount so a Tiger or Vette?




I saw that and couldn't make it out good enough to make the call. Looks like a reflector is mounted there but that's all I can tell. More better pictures will get you more better guesses.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 10, 2020)

The Corvettes and Tigers would have had chrome plated rims.  If the rims on this bike are OE, then those models have to be ruled out.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2020)

We can rule out any middleweight that had gear options. This bike was a coaster model only and appears to have been a solid red, not an Opal from what I can see of the original paint. Spitfire, Hornet, Flying star etc.. The guard says Spitfire or Hornet and it could have had a built in stand which I've seen on a 58 Hornet when the specs say bolt on stand. Here's a blown up picture of some type of bracket holding the rear reflector. It doesn't have the flat caliper bracket.


----------



## Corsair13 (Aug 10, 2020)

Great responses, thank you! The reflector bracket is home made...
I will have my hands on the bike tomorrow so more pictures to follow, and maybe some careful pai t reduction on tje chainguard to see if there is any markings underneathe the repaint.  So far I am betting Spitfire


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 10, 2020)

That curved fender bracket is as "stock Schwinn" as the come.  If everything else, except for paint, is original then you need to be looking for a 57 middleweight with painted rims and the feather chainguard. When I look at the illustrations in the 57 brochure, the only bike that fits the description is a Hornet. But a Hornet was equipped with a rear rack and truss rods. And a detachable kickstand. ?????


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2020)

Here's Harpo's 58 Hornet sporting the built in kickstand. Unusual, so a 57 Spit or Hornet could have been built with one.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> That curved fender bracket is as "stock Schwinn" as the come.  If everything else, except for paint, is original then you need to be looking for a 57 middleweight with painted rims and the feather chainguard. When I look at the illustrations in the 57 brochure, the only bike that fits the description is a Hornet. But a Hornet was equipped with a rear rack and truss rods. And a detachable kickstand. ?????





How could you miss the Spitfire?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2020)

1957 Spitfire with built in stand. 









						1957 schwinn 26" mens spitfire. nice original | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

original paint , it needs cleaned up, as found, front wheel has a dent in it, minor scraps here and there. 295. plus shipping




					thecabe.com


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 10, 2020)

Could a frame stamped in October of '57, have been used for a 1958 build?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2020)

A serial stamped October 57 drop out very well could have been used to build a frame and bike for and in 1958. I've seen quite a few Schwinns that had late October serial dates that were the next year's model. 
Schwinn stamped thousands of head tubes in December 1980 and many of those ended up being used on the 1981 Cruisers and many had build dates in April of 1981.


----------



## Corsair13 (Aug 11, 2020)

I DO suspect a 58 catalogue bike due to the unusual aspects, and the lack of references for 58 model year bikes


----------



## Corsair13 (Aug 11, 2020)

MYSTERY SOLVED....I stripped back the paint on the chainguard to reveal original red color and a very faint SPITFIRE!


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 11, 2020)

Found this picture of a 58 Schwinn Spitfire. (Rear rack has been added.) Thought you might like to see another pretty original bike. Pretty sure the seat is 59 and later.




I think that 58 had this style seat

Two toned, rivets along the side, no Schwinn script S.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Found this picture of a 58 Schwinn Spitfire. (Rear rack has been added.) Thought you might like to see another pretty original bike. Pretty sure the seat is 59 and later.
> 
> View attachment 1246165
> I think that 58 had this style seat
> ...





1958 Hornet image. And I do believe the OP's 1957 Spitfire had this same seat originally and it's also seen on the 1957 Flying Star catalog image. No two tone mattress type saddle was used on the 57 Spit.


----------



## Corsair13 (Aug 11, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> 1958 Hornet image. And I do believe the OP's 1957 Spitfire had this same seat originally and it's also seen on the 1957 Flying Star catalog image. No two tone mattress type saddle was used on the 57 Spit.
> 
> View attachment 1246258



Nice! I assume there is no image available of the Spitfire? I really like the Hornet....it may end up as one!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2020)

No other images for 58 that I know of or seen. The now owner of Schwinn doesn't even have a catalog for 1958.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 11, 2020)

In the TRFindley collection of original Schwinn color brochures, there are two pictures/illustrations of 1957 Schwinns. Clint Walker is posed with a blue Corvette; James Arness is posed with an un-named tank bike showing Schwinn features.  Neither of which is representative of a Spitfire.  Google images has many pictures of Spitfires. Some have the newer two-tone saddles, some have the more conventional early 50s saddles. Maybe there is no definitive answer as to which seat is correct. 

Even less for 58.  (My 58 Starlet has a two tone saddle, no S.) In 59, there were many other new innovations - seat, chainguard, a couple of reflectors, pedals, etc.  Trying to renew, restore, refurbish a 57 or 58 using original Schwinn literature is nearly impossible.  You have to rely on pictures of bikes that are said to be OE. But, who really knows.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2020)

If you look at the 57 Girls Spitfire catalog image you'll know. Then look at the nice 1955 Spitfire image and there it is. And the same for 1956.
In 1958 there must have been a seat change on the Hornets and Spits. Those look like 24" models to me.  








						NOS Vintage Schwinn 1958 Hornet & Spitfire New with Original Box's MINT!!!! | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

I saw this pop up earlier - http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&toolid=10001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=323953945210




					thecabe.com


----------



## irideiam (Aug 12, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Could a frame stamped in October of '57, have been used for a 1958 build?



Oh ya, happened all they time!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 20, 2020)

Still no 1958 catalog? I just have a frame so pointless trying to figure out what it was. Im not so concerned with what  it was more so what I can make of it. A clean slate as they say.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 25, 2020)

You can go from basic to all,out when starting with just a frame.  Availability of parts and the depth of your pockets are your only limitations. In Findley's collection there is a Fair trade price guide dated February 1, 1958.  It shows the following models:
F series bikes - cantilever frame.
Jaguar
Corvette
Streamliner
Tiger
American

The K series bikes - single tube or whatever you call them
Hornet
Deluxe Hornet
Deluxe Spitfire
Flying Star
Spitfire
Tornado

Google some pictures and see what you find. A lot of changes took place in 59.  
1955 - 58 will probably be closer to what you have


----------

